# Military Police Custodian Course



## medaid (29 Sep 2010)

Anyone been through the CFMP Custodian Course? If you have could you please shed some light on what's covered in the course and your experiences working as a Custodian at CFSPDB. Current members there or ex Custodians.

This is professional curiosity.


----------



## Veovius (30 Sep 2010)

I've got to ask....  This must be for something other than janitorial duties?


----------



## Blenkarn (6 Oct 2010)

To respond to Veovius - It's a course required for working at the Canadian Forces Service Prison & Detention Barracks in Edmonton.
I didn't have my QL5 when they offered it at my unit, I think only 1 member of my old reserve unit had it, he said it was a pretty solid course. Stayed in hotels for it. The only thing he found difficult about it was they teach you different methods then taught during Use of Force.


----------

